# Interior "Fish-Net" Mod



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

krinksta said:


> Has anyone ever done anything to get rid of that fish-net material on the dash and doors? I personally don't like the look. I think leather would look quite sexy.:wub:


It's certainly possible if you can upholster or can find someone to upholster. Keep in mind, "fish-net" fabric looks 10x better than plastic. You could upholster them yourself with any generic fabric, but you might have to take them somewhere to get leather put on.


----------



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea, I mean I "like" the look, it looks a bit more upscale. I would have just thought that there would be an aftermarket option for this already.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

krinksta said:


> Yea, I mean I "like" the look, it looks a bit more upscale. I would have just thought that there would be an aftermarket option for this already.


It's really not that bad upholstering it yourself if you know how to use scissors.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Upholstering can go wrong VERY fast if you don't know what you're doing. Also, as I'm currently re-Upholstering the interior of my car this week with my uncle, I can say for one, that removing the trim pieces in the door panels is a pain. So much so that I've decided to only re-do the seats[seeing as I have the LS with non-cloth trim], and don't even get me started on how stupid the seats are.

Lets just say, I don't think Chevy wants people to re-do the interior of the Cruze, or at least not make it easy to do.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I purchased a Cruze with the leather upgrade, in cream color. The dash looks sharp with it. Someone here posted a month or two back about replacing the cloth on the dash with leather. Did it his own self.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 13, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I purchased a Cruze with the leather upgrade, in cream color. The dash looks sharp with it. Someone here posted a month or two back about replacing the cloth on the dash with leather. Did it his own self.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...nd-new-costummade-leather-interior-niice.html


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mr.Jones said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...nd-new-costummade-leather-interior-niice.html


He was referring to THIS thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/3190-ccustomize-cloth-part-dashboard.html

The only problem is, I think there was a change from model years from 2011 to 2012, because I followed the steps to remove the two trim pieces on the driver side of the dash, and screws were in different places, or just not there.

I'm sure if i didn't try and "baby" my car and just go ripping pieces off I could figure it out, but I'm fine with my regular LS silver/tan dash.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone care to show me said fish net upholstery, sounds slutty.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Anyone care to show me said fish net upholstery, sounds slutty.


Its just the same cloth material thats in a non-leather cruze. Just more noticeable because you're looking at it everyday, instead of parking your ass on it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmmm I don't have leather interior but don't think I have cloth dash either.will need to take a close look


----------

